# breeding racing homerrs



## budice7575 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Breeding racing homer pigeons*

I got about 30 racing homer pigeons .i cant get them to breed and lay i know some of them are already paired up and they have made nest but they want lay.most of them want even pair up and i know for a fact i got males and females what am i doin wrong


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

do they have a nesting material or privacy from other birds


----------



## budice7575 (Nov 11, 2007)

yes but for some reason they still wont mate i dont understand why some of them wont pair up


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

just give them enuf next boxes , plenty of food and room and a little more time and you will have more pigeons then you know what to do with ... um plus right now isnt the best time for breeding pigeons anyways ,maybe you should wait till its not so cold even though my birds are still laying eggs I dont let them hatch anything till its alittle warmer outside and with winter right around the corner are you really ready for babies ?


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

When did you get them? Do you have atleast 20nest boxes? How old are they?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI BUDICE, Homers are normaly very good breeders. If you live in a colder part of the USA they just may not breed until next year when the weather gets warmer.
what state do you live in?
Are the birds young from this year?
How long have you had these birds?
Are you giving them oyster shell grit?
 GEORGE


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

george simon said:


> HI BUDICE, Homers are normaly very good breeders. If you live in a colder part of the USA they just may not breed until next year when the weather gets warmer.
> what state do you live in?
> Are the birds young from this year?
> How long have you had these birds?
> ...


Also, how many hours of light are they getting? Pigeons need at least 16 hrs. of light to "get their motors running" so to speak. The advice that you've been given about them having plenty of room and nesting material is also true, light is just one more piece of the puzzle. 
As another poster mentioned.... Give it a little bit of time and patience and before you know it you'll have more birds than you know what to do with (which isn't necessarily a good thing either).


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Homers are a bit difficult to pair but when they are paired up they are like machines


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*the Best to the Best*



warriec said:


> Homers are a bit difficult to pair but when they are paired up they are like machines


 Hi WARRIEC, I do not know about the racing homers in SRI LANKA,but here in the USA we do not run into any problems in mating racing homers to the mates that we want them to be mated to as we must mate the best to the best in order to improve our racing stock. GEORGE


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I mean, it takes some time to pair up. like about 20 to 30 days. Most other breeds we do it within 3 days


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Where were these birds being kept before you got them? If they were together, meaning both sexes, then "pairing up" is nothing new for them. That might be the problem. They will go together MUCH easier and faster, if separated and then paired. 
If they were together at their previous location, separating them, if possible for a few weeks would help. 
We had that problem with some of our new flyers last year. They were given breeders from a person who kept his birds together in the same loft. Those birds were very slow to pair. Where as, any new pairs that were introduced to each other, either as new pairs or re-united pairs, started "getting down to business" right away.
I had 18 pairs of breeders last year. My birds are separated from about March to Dec. every year. All of my first 36 babies were within 7 days of each other age wise. Makes a difference. You know the whole "absence makes the heart grow fonder" thing..............


----------



## budice7575 (Nov 11, 2007)

i just wanted to inform everyone my birds are finally pairing up and laying eggs for me im so glad they are it took long enough


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yay 
I bet you can't wait until the eggs hatch huh?


----------



## budice7575 (Nov 11, 2007)

yeah i now have 6 pairs on eggs and got more getting ready to lay


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Great 
Do you have any pictures of your homers?


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Nice.. see just took alittle time!


----------



## budice7575 (Nov 11, 2007)

no sorry i dont have any pics but im working on it i got to get a usb cord for my camera


----------

